# Nice original 1943 Huffman G519 on Ebay, April 2017



## johan willaert (Apr 27, 2017)

Anyone here got it?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Military-G5...Army-Bike-Complete-amp-Original-/282446184235


----------



## Mercian (Apr 27, 2017)

Hi Johan,

Busy week for G519's. I did't see this one, but I did see the rather incomplete Columbia on Ebay that was withdrawn before the end of sale.

For information, here are the Ebay pictures of the Huffman. Photo credits to the seller, Gerry_Texas. I have cleaned the pictures a little.

The serial number is H 118963 over a 3 and then a 1943. This is the one sold through Bergerwerke a while ago.




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 


Best Regards,

Adrian


----------

